# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Zepeto, social networking app, NAVER Z Corporation, Seongnam, Gyeonggi, South Korea

## Airicist

Naver Labs Corp.

zepeto.me

youtube.com/ZEPETO_official

facebook.com/zepeto.global

twitter.com/ZEPETOapp

instagram.com/zepeto.official

instagram.com/zepeto.metaverse

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to ZEPETO

Jul 1, 2019




> Explore another world with your own character!
> Create your character looks just like you, and meet friends from all over the world at ZEPETO world!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Snow’s avatar app Zepeto registers 150M users, eyes China market"

by Rita Liao
May 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Entertainment Industry Shows Strong Interest in Naver’s AR Avatar Service"

December 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Article "SoftBank Bets on Asian Metaverse Platform Selling Digital Gucci, Dior"
Naver’s Zepeto, boasting a base of young female users, attracts $150 million SoftBank investment, valuing it at more than $1 billion

by Jiyoung Sohn
November 30, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "A 28-year-old on Asia's top metaverse platform makes six figures as a virtual fashion influencer"

by Carla Mozée
December 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "South Korea’s Naver Z launches $100M fund for metaverse creators"

by Rita Liao
January 27, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Asia’s largest metaverse platform Zepeto ramps up global expansion"
Korean group plans to boost presence as it seeks to take on big US rivals building avatar-filled virtual worlds

by Christian Davies and Song Jung-a 
September 26, 2022

----------

